# ضيافة خاصة من لبنان



## أم فيصل (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله​ 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​انتهى العيد .. وانتهت لياليه الجميلة .. لكن لم تنتهي المناسبات السعيدة ولن تنتهي بإذن الله 


​لذلك أحببت ان أقدم لكم عروضا جديدة بمذاق فريد وطعم لذيذ من أجود وأفضل انواع الشوكولا اللبنانية ذات الحشوات الفاخرة 



وعروضنا كالتالي : ​ 


الصينية الذهبي تحوي كيلو و 400 غرام وقيمتها " 340 ريال"​ 


الصينية الفضي تحوي كيلو و 700 غرام وقيمتها " 390 ريال "​ 


الصينية الأسود تحوي كيلو و 500 غرام وقيمتها " 355 ريال " ​ 


وللتواصل معنا مراسلتنا على الخاص أو العام​ 


أم فيصل _ الرياض​ 


ولدينا مندوب لتوصيل الطلبات داخل الرياض من 30 ريال أو أكثر حسب بعد المسافة​ 


" سارعوا فالكمية محدووووودة"​


----------



## tjarksa (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

الله يوفقك يام فيصل .


----------



## أم فيصل (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

واياكم إن شاء الله أخي الكريم


----------



## أم فيصل (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

إخواني واخواتي : 

حبيت أذكركم بأذكار المساء لا تنسوا تقولوها بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

بالتوووفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## أم فيصل (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

ولكم ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## أم فيصل (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 

__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

..ربي أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت عليّ وعلى والديّ وأن أعمل صالحاً ترضاه.. 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين​


----------



## أم فيصل (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: ضيافة خاصة من لبنان*

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين​


----------

